# Trasferimento FTP lento

## stifler83

Salve ragazzi,

ho notato che quando provo a scaricare un file (localmente) tramite FTP ho una velocità di 1 MB , mentre se provo tramite altri protocolli come ad esempio NFS ho una velocità tra 20 e 50 MB. 

Non ho idea  su come posso fixare FTP o dove viene castrata la banda per questo protocollo? 

P.S. 

Sono sicuro che il problema sia nell'FTP perché avviando localmente un server FTP e collegandomi a localhost ho provato a trasferire un file ed ho notato che la velocità era anche qui intorno al 1 MB.

----------

## stifler83

Non so perché ma ho paura che qualche flag abilitata o disabilitata nel kernel abbiamo creato un qualche problema... provo a fare un test con il genkernel.

----------

## djinnZ

prima cosa: da quando?

vedi se  CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP aiuta o peggiora

NF_NAT_FTP & NF_NAT_TFTP verificali da .config o con /, non so perchè ma riciclando le conf alcune variabili si perdono alle volte

già che ci sei controlla QOS e NETPRIO_CGROUP che non ti fa male

SECURITY_NETWORK potrebbe essere un'altra causa di problemi e bada ad eventuali regole del firewall balorde.

Che programma usi? Hai provato a dargli maggiore priorità?

----------

## stifler83

Allora la situazione è questa:

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

NF_NAT_FTP=m

NF_NAT_TFTP=n

NETPRIO_CGROUP=n

SECURITY_NETWORK=y

P.S. ricompilato senza SECURITY_NETWORK ma la situazione è peggiorata O_o

Sono quasi sicuro che però il problema sia qui nel kernel, intanto provo con sto genkernel

----------

## stifler83

Niente ho compilato un genkernel, ed altri 2 kernel con i config di debian e sabayon, inizio a pensare che potrebbe essere qualche tipo di power save, io non ho mi ricordo di aver attivato qualche opzione di risparmio energetico.

----------

## djinnZ

Tutto al contrario, prova abilitando cgroup ed i moduli nap per ftp; vedi se non hai abilitato il compilatore jit per il firewall, a me porta rogne (regole ignorate, firewall che si comporta in modo differente secondo l'interfaccia etc.).

Sicuro che non hai comunque il QoS caricato?

----------

